# This is too weird!!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

My wife recently installed some "hotbar" program feature
for Internet Explorer on my home PC. Depending on the
type of site I'm visiting, different little topical icons
pop up on every page that I visit.

How come whenever I get to the Bimmerfest Main Index
all I get is that stupid asbestos button???

Is my computer trying to suggest something to me???


:dunno: 


When I was in the restaurant business a long time ago,
they used to say "if you can't stand the heat, stay out
of the kitchen"...

See what I mean??


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't know, but I hate anything that pops up on my computer when I am on it. I have a pop-up stopper but now they have these damn things cruising across the web page and I can't do anything about it - yet! :bigpimp: Good luck with your problem.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *My wife recently installed some "hotbar" program feature
> for Internet Explorer on my home PC. Depending on the
> type of site I'm visiting, different little topical icons
> pop up on every page that I visit.
> ...


Cox..... is...... evil.......

Blame it on them!


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

I think it is obvious :eeps: the PC thinks you are a flamer :rofl: :lmao: 

 

Have you tried playing with the hotbar settings? If all else fails, and it really bothers you, you may wish to unistall the program through the add/remove programs in your control panel.


----------



## variable42 (Mar 15, 2002)

Perhaps it's the description for "The Flame?"


----------

